# got an assassin snail



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Expensive- $3.00!
So far it has been going up and down the tank walls like there is no tomorrow.
I wonder if it is starved.
There are tons of little pond snails in the tank. I have been picking out about 30 a week.Maybe it will find them!
I am hoping it reproduces so I can clear some of the snails in my other tanks.
What else will they eat besides snails.algae maybe


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know. I do know of people in my club looking for pest snails to feed their assassins and setting a snail colony for that purpose.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

That is too funny. You buy the thing to get rid of snails and end up breeding them to feed the killer snails.;-)


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so far the assassin snail has been tearing around the tank eating algae but so far there is no dent in the pond snails that i can see. Still handpicking them out.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Someone was saying how you need the 'right size' snails for them to eat. Big ones for big ones, small ones for babies


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my guy is about 1/2-3/4 of an inch so i am thinking it is full grown. maybe it has been eating eggs.I can only hope
The other thing is that it was in the same tank in the lfs as the shrimps and I wonder if it got used to eating flake food while it was in the lfs- could ruin an appetite for snails maybe if it got 'easy' food.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I cant guarentee my information is accurate as ive never kept an assassin myself, but i have heard that they will eat algae if they cant find snails. Though I would do some research into that before accepting it as truth.


----------

